# How to backup the downloaded games from PSN on PS4 to DVD?



## Cyberghost (Dec 24, 2013)

Hii I'm planning to buy a Playstation 4. I heard that Games are on PSN store are much cheaper than physical discs.My question is that how can I backup a downloaded game from PS4 hard drive to a DVD and how to restore it(like steam). Is it possible. I have a slow crappy BSNL broadband . So re-downloading of games will be an impossible task.Please reply!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 24, 2013)

PSN games cheaper than discs?? Are you sure? last i cheked, they were they same prices, atleast for PS3.

and you cant back them up on DVDs/BluRays. You cant. it will be there in the PS4 HDD.

thats why we people, with the slow internet, still prefer Discs to digital editions. 

even downloading updates are a pain!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> PSN games cheaper than discs?? Are you sure? last i cheked, they were they same prices, atleast for PS3.
> 
> and you cant back them up on DVDs/BluRays. You cant. it will be there in the PS4 HDD.
> 
> ...


PSN games are cheaper just look in amazon.com.Anyway Thanks for the information.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 24, 2013)

PS4's HDD is user replaceable. Maybe you can remove it from PS4, connect it to a PC and make an image of the hard disk.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2013)

alienempire said:


> Hii I'm planning to buy a Playstation 4. I heard that Games are on PSN store are much cheaper than physical discs.My question is that how can I backup a downloaded game from PS4 hard drive to a DVD and how to restore it(like steam). Is it possible. I have a slow crappy BSNL broadband . So re-downloading of games will be an impossible task.Please reply!!!



You can sell PS4 game discs to recover most of the amount spent.For e.g you bought Infamous : Second Son disc for 4000 bucks you can sell it for 3k-3.5k and recover most of the amount spent.But if you buy a game on PSN,You are stuck with it forever.For e.g you bought Infamous : Second Son on PSN for 3,500 bucks,You are stuck with it.you can't sell or trade it.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 26, 2013)

^^+1. thats why people with good internet also prefer Disc based game. you can trade them and that way you get game cheaper than digital version.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> PS4's HDD is user replaceable. Maybe you can remove it from PS4, connect it to a PC and make an image of the hard disk.



no say.

the HDD is encrypted. you cant read it using a standard PC. i tried it once.  it didnt even show up, even though the platter rotation wound was there. 
if its not encrypted, that way, anyone would be able to pirate the games. 



alienempire said:


> PSN games are cheaper just look in amazon.com.Anyway Thanks for the information.



PSN games on Amazon.com??

care to give a link??



CommanderShawnzer said:


> You can sell PS4 game discs to recover most of the amount spent.For e.g you bought Infamous : Second Son disc for 4000 bucks you can sell it for 3k-3.5k and recover most of the amount spent.But if you buy a game on PSN,You are stuck with it forever.For e.g you bought Infamous : Second Son on PSN for 3,500 bucks,You are stuck with it.you can't sell or trade it.



exactly what i do. 

with the ps3.


----------

